# we are allow to have a cup/jar that says TIP



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

so yes we can have a jar that says tip to let the cheap rider know they can tip..


----------



## SelectUberToronto (Oct 26, 2015)

Where does it say we can have a tip jar


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

When I had a tip jar in my car, I got an email from Uber saying that a pax accused me of soliciting for tips. So I switched out the jar for this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262346395167?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

It has definitely started some conversations and got me some tips. Even on Lyft rides!


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

have a jar with money that says "have a great day" there is no solicitation for tips then.


----------



## Vwrd01 (Mar 24, 2016)

Boober said:


> When I had a tip jar in my car, I got an email from Uber saying that a pax accused me of soliciting for tips. So I switched out the jar for this
> 
> It has definitely started some conversations and got me some tips. Even on Lyft rides!


Where do you put the sign?


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

Vwrd01 said:


> Where do you put the sign?


I hang it behind the headrest using a black nylon lanyard string.


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

I always bring up tips with the pax. Towards the end of the ride, I say "

Uber did not put a tip button on their app and that tips are NOT included in the fare they pay Uber. Any and all tips are greatly appreciated."

I get $20-25 tips a day. Makes it more worthwhile when they do tip.I always open the door for them and get any luggage out for them. Courtesy and good service along with a good attitude.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm not sure about the tip jar thing. I would suggest using the square reader. All it takes is one complaint from the pax and who knows how the uber csrs will handle it. Good luck though.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Dang said:


> so yes we can have a jar that says tip to let the cheap rider know they can tip..


I just received the square reader, free at that, and I can accept up $999 til September fee-less. I have attempted to order the free PayPal version too. If you need the Square code for new starts ups, DM me. No other DM's accepted. Thanks.



Boober said:


> I hang it behind the headrest using a black nylon lanyard string.


I will order that sign soon. Thank you for the link to it.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

Dang said:


> so yes we can have a jar that says tip to let the cheap rider know they can tip..


Put a short glass somewhere visible with a couple of dollars in it. No need to put up a sign or even mention it. I did so and my tips increased significantly. I don't really care how Uber feels about it or whether I am "allowed" to do it.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I'd go with the square reader as well. A tipjar might get you in trouble with uber if a pax reports it.

The meandering crison is chortling!!


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I'd go with the square reader as well. A tipjar might get you in trouble with uber if a pax reports it.
> 
> The meandering crison is chortling!!


I drove with it for six months and it was never reported. I've started a real job since then so I no longer drive, so now I would encourage everyone to do it. This attitude that the driver needs to be so sensitive to the riders feelings to the point that they are literally turning down additional income seems absurd, particularly since the job doesn't pay a living wage to begin with. You're picking up a stranger who has tapped their phone a couple of times and giving them a ride in your car. A lot of valet parking has a flat rate but you're still expected to tip the guy who goes and gets your car. We pay for a haircut and tip the barber in addition to the cost of the haircut.

In my experience, most riders cannot be bothered to worry about the scotch glass with a dollar bill in it to the point that they would take the time and effort to alert Uber and report it. The odds of that happening would appear to be vanishingly small.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I'd go with the square reader as well. A tipjar might get you in trouble with uber if a pax reports it.
> 
> The meandering crison is chortling!!


I got the square reader in mail.. What kind of sign do I put and where? Thanks.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

It came with a nifty sign (the square reader). Use thine twine or thin fishing wire to hang it on the back of the head rest towards the riders. Or make your own words up.



Bill Collector said:


> I got the square reader in mail.. What kind of sign do I put and where? Thanks.


----------

